
Piketty’s Data Is Full of Errors (2014) - raz32dust
http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2014/05/23/financial_times_on_piketty_his_data_is_wrong.html
======
CalChris
That article is from 2014. There were contemporaneous responses.

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2014/05/23/is-
pi...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2014/05/23/is-pikettys-
capital-full-of-mistakes/)

~~~
cuchoi
TLDR: "But this doesn't seem to be a Reinhart and Rogoff situation. Their
Excel errors really did change their conclusions. Piketty's don't. "

On another note I feel bad for Reinhart and Rogoff who are constantly used as
the bad examples for making one mistake. Reinhart is a great person, mentor
and professor.

~~~
CalChris
chessgames.com is a chess community with discussions of individual games and
also players. Generally speaking, discussing politics in a particular game is
frowned upon. However, for some reason that I don't know, the Ken Rogoff page,
he is a chess GM, is the page dedicated to cut and thrust politics.

[http://www.chessgames.com/perl/chessplayer?pid=44815](http://www.chessgames.com/perl/chessplayer?pid=44815)

